
Ruby 3x3 Performance (It's all about developer happiness) - stanislavb
https://www.reddit.com/r/ruby/comments/e6udgw/ruby_3x3_performance/
======
stanislavb
I love programming languages, and I regularly spend time to explore new ones.
I'm mostly a Ruby dev. Every time I look at a new language, it's a bit
painful. Maybe because I'm used to Ruby, or maybe, Ruby is really that much
more beautiful than the rest.

The only alternatives that I've found to enjoy recently are Elixir and
Crystal. But hey, they are so much Ruby influenced. (TypeScript isn't bad as
well)

